# Shaving a puppy coat?



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

I'm just curious if there are any issues with shaving a puppy coat?

I don't have a poodle yet (next year that will change  ), but I work at a vet clinic as a groomer. I live in Australia and we're heading into summer now so I've had quite a few pups come in for a shave down so they can stay cool.

A lady came in the other day for a vet check with her 3 month old Spoo, she promptly told me how her groomer was saying she can't shave him because it will wreck his coat... Is this true? I've never heard this before...

When I get my Spoo next year I'll probably keep her in a fairly short clip form early on... I never plan on her having a lot of hair because I live on a farm and it would be a nightmare to maintain...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have always kept my puppies clipped short never a problem with wrecking their coats


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It's s ridiculous myth! You can shave the cost of you want.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I keep Buck in a sport clip because it's either hot or raining in Houston. Seems like that, anyway. The dog's coat is predetermined by genetics, so shaving all the way down won't change his coat quality. Whatever groom suits your dog's lifestyle is my motto. Cheers!


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Thanks all, that is what I thought was the case!

I actually really love the sleek look puppies get when shaved really short with a #7 or similar. But even a #3 looks really nice too! 

Where I live it's really hot in summer (average of 30C to 40C) and wet and muddy in winter... so a long coat is just not ideal here!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It won't ruin his coat but I'd be wary of shaving it too short where you live. Sunburn is really dangerous. Plus...some hair will tend to insulate against the heat as well as cold. So, if it were me, I'd just give a rather shortish clip but not shave any part unless you slather on sun screen every day multiple times. Good luck!


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> It won't ruin his coat but I'd be wary of shaving it too short where you live. Sunburn is really dangerous. Plus...some hair will tend to insulate against the heat as well as cold. So, if it were me, I'd just give a rather shortish clip but not shave any part unless you slather on sun screen every day multiple times. Good luck!


Oh definitely, I'm always thinking about sunburn on dogs at this time of year. I find most dogs are okay, but the ones with thin coats I'll try to leave their coat longer if the owner will let me.

I had a Malamute come in the other day, matted from head to toe, had to shave him down to nothing. We sent him home with some sunscreen, but the poor guy is gonna get really badly sunburnt if his owner doesn't keep up with it!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine are short and it never hurt their hair, in fact Bella's hair improved my old groomer told me. Her hair was thin and soft, he said he never though she would have a coat like she does, it is wiry and it really stays nice for a long time when groomer.


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

maddogdodge said:


> Oh definitely, I'm always thinking about sunburn on dogs at this time of year. I find most dogs are okay, but the ones with thin coats I'll try to leave their coat longer if the owner will let me.
> 
> I had a Malamute come in the other day, matted from head to toe, had to shave him down to nothing. We sent him home with some sunscreen, but the poor guy is gonna get really badly sunburnt if his owner doesn't keep up with it!


If the poor guy was in that condition when he came in, chances are his owners aren't going to keep up with much of anything. :ahhhhh:


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

kmart said:


> If the poor guy was in that condition when he came in, chances are his owners aren't going to keep up with much of anything. :ahhhhh:


Normally I'd agree with you however this owner does genuinely care about her dog, she just didn't realise he was so matted. He didn't look matted and the top coat felt fine, it was underneath that was like sheep wool! 

Owner was just about in tears from shame when we showed her the matts. 

I think the dog will get the care he needs now the owner understands... I hope so at least.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I know what you mean when you say owners do not understand. My friend has a little white shi shu (can't spell it) and I looked at the dog and said oh my God look at these mats she was brushing the top but not down underneath, it now goes monthly for grooming and she brushes inbetween


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Plush double coats CAN be ruined by shaving... but Poodles have single coats.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in the minority, I think, but I don't like puppy fluff. I had Blue clipped short (not shaved) as soon as the groomer thought he could hold still for a full groom. He's about a year and a half old now and has the thickest, curliest coat you'd ever want.


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

Sometimes,after the change of wool it not to become ,what was the puppy.Then the better -this puppy hair shave and is expected to grow a new better state than it was.My friends and happened.Maybe someone from the forum,too, there were such cases?


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't think that's true at all. The first time I shaved Mira's puppy coat I found it had improved tremendously. Her coat was wispy, soft, and would never curl. After I gave her this lamb clip http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/178946-miras-new-clip.html her hair on the body got much thicker and it finally gets to a tight curl. I kept her head, legs, and tail long and those are still the thinnest/straightist parts of her body. If you want it short and it's easier, go for it.


----------

